# Drip Irrigation up and working



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Finally got all my drip irrigaton installed except for the stuff for the front porch that has a bunch of container plants, but the garden and gazeebo area is all finished. I run the emitter drip hose type lines all along my gardens rows, and have reduced the overhead rotating sprinkler usage to almost nothing, and will probably discontinue its use totally. Its all setup on a electronic battery operated timer. I had to go the route of two timers as the garden plants require more water than the plants in and around the gazeebo do, thats planted n beds or containers. So far it seems great. I am still fooling around with adjusting flow rates, duration etc, but I just know already I have saved a heap of water that would normally be watering th weeds and inbetween the rows with plants as well as loosing a lot to evaporation and wind / breeze. I used Raindrop brand, which just happened to be my first choice and available online and no shipping charges, but I stumbled on a super closeout deal in Home Depot, where it was discounted pretty deep, as they were changing over to TORO and Rain bird irrigation systems only. A kit that normally costs $39.00 was on sale for $19.00 and needless to say I loaded up on a ton of the stuff. 

So the days of dragging hoses and having everything getting saturated like the inside of the gazeebo when your setting in it and such are hopefully over as well as high water bills. Next project is an aereator in the pond. Just have to make a stanchion of sufficient height to get it from the ponds bottom to above the highest water level. My pond is 20+ feet in the middle, but I plan on using some PVC heavy walled pipe I have to make a tripod type affair resting on the bottom with a center line of PVC in the middle to hold a fountain head. Probably power it up with a gas powered pump for now until I get an electric line run over there. I picked up a Surnami Pump for a song on ebay a few years ago, which is made for high output fountain use, so hopefully those long summer days when its god awfull hot but overcast which causes fish kills will be eliminated.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How many total SF you figure you have in irrigation? And how many $ per SF for the equipment?


----------

